# Gone in 60 seconds...



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Left the kitchen for just a few seconds and 1/2 pound of raw bacon disappeared... 


*Pebbles - Master Counter Surfer*.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

yummmm.....bacon!!!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow...she sure licked herself clean, too! You'd never guess she'd just had her face in a plate of raw bacon. And no remorse whatsoever on that beautiful face! LOL!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hahahahahaha. :::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck:...I should have made one of those signs when my son ate raw ribs marinating in the frig :doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

And she couldn't look prouder! LOL


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Wish I could eat 1/2 a pound of bacon and look that beautiful


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Did I just hear her 'oink'?!!! 


LOL @ Winniesmom!!


Winniesmom said:


> Wish I could eat 1/2 a pound of bacon and look that beautiful


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

She's saying, "You're in training. Let's see how many time we have to repeat this lesson. I hope it's a lot. "


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Uh-oh, I bet it was so good too.

Pebbles looks pretty proud of herself I might add too.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't think she did, she doesn't look guilty at all!!! I think Barkley must have taken it. I cannot believe what a beautiful big girl she's become. I still remember her puppy pics, Pebbles, I know you're innocent sweet girl!!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

She's smiling because she knows Barkley's not getting any... :doh: LOL...


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hehehehe! Well done, Miss Pebbles!


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

:--big_grin: lol, awesome ...bet it was sooooooo good


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Yikes! How did it all come out in the end?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Noooo.....not that face.....I don't believe it for a second!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

She looks quite happy with herself. 
Jess once ate the netting that covers a ham while I had turned to put the plastic wrap in the garbage. That required a visit to the emerg vet. 
Hope there are no digestive issues brought forth by this little feast.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

lol I love the shame sign.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great picture


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

that is an awesome picture she is one proud, happy and gorgeous girl.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

GoldenMum said:


> I still remember her puppy pics, Pebbles, I know you're innocent sweet girl!!!


Thanks everybody for the comments, and no, she is not innocent(!). Just like she was not innocent a few weeks ago when she did this:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/170738-poor-pebbles.html


----------



## tdavidson48 (May 29, 2013)

I feel bad for laughing but that seriously made me laugh


----------

